# BENEDICT ALA GOLDENROD



## Sowsage (Jun 7, 2020)

I remember when I was younger having creamed eggs on toast or "egg ala goldenrod". Pretty good stuff.. Same concept of making creamed chipped beef(SOS). So I got to thinking that would be real good on an English muffin with some Canadian bacon/back bacon.

Start with boiling the eggs. Peel and seperate the yolks from the whites. Crumble the yolks and rough chop the whites . make a roux with butter and flower ....add the milk and most of the yolk. Save just enough yolk to garnish with. Cook until the yolk dissolves and the sauce thickens up and stir in the egg whites and season to taste with salt and pepper. I did add 1/4 tsp of turmeric just to give it a nice color.
Here is all the goodies getting ready to go into the pot
	

		
			
		

		
	








Once the creamed eggs are going toast up some English muffins and butter them.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then brown some back bacon(I used store baught but would have been better with homemade). Stack two slices per half.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then just plop some of the creamed eggs on top and garnish with the crumbled yolk that was saved back and a little green onion..

And there it is...benedict ala goldenrod.
	

		
			
		

		
	







This was really good! I had been craving eggs benedict for a while and when the idea of the creamed eggs poped into my head I knew I had to try it. Sure glad I did!
Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## oddegan (Jun 7, 2020)

Looks fantastic! I've never heard of it before but now I think I need to try it.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 7, 2020)

Very tasty looking. . .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh my!
Those English look awesome, what brand are they?
Actually the whole meal looks fantastic!!!
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 7, 2020)

oddegan said:


> Looks fantastic! I've never heard of it before but now I think I need to try it.


Thanks! Give it a shot!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 7, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Very tasty looking. . .


Thank you! It was tasty!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 7, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Oh my!
> Those English look awesome, what brand are they?
> Actually the whole meal looks fantastic!!!
> Al


Thanks Al, some of the best English mufins ive had. They are a sourdough. I found them in the refrigerated section at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Nshamy (Jun 7, 2020)

Now that looks like an eggs benedict I would enjoy. Looks tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks Al, some of the best English mufins ive had. They are a sourdough. I found them in the refrigerated section at Wal-Mart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank-you, I see those all the time & next time I’ll buy a couple of packs!!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 7, 2020)

Never seen such a thing Travis, but I'd eat that in a heartbeat, Like! RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 7, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Never seen such a thing Travis, but I'd eat that in a heartbeat, Like! RAY


Thanks Ray!


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 7, 2020)

WOOOOOW!! That is nothing short of breathtaking Travis. Absolutely beautiful and congrats on a much deserved ride.

Man that looks good,
Robert


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 7, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> WOOOOOW!! That is nothing short of breathtaking Travis. Absolutely beautiful and congrats on a much deserved ride.
> 
> Man that looks good,
> Robert


Thanks Robert! They were really awesome! I'll be making it more in the future!


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 7, 2020)

What a pleasant surprise to see this great looking meal on the carousel.  Congrats!  Like!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 7, 2020)

uncle eddie said:


> What a pleasant surprise to see this great looking meal on the carousel.  Congrats!  Like!


Thanks Eddie !


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 7, 2020)

Those English muffins are perfection.  Did you use toaster or use a skillet?


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 7, 2020)

Everything looks great Travis!  But those English Muffins, wow they look incredible!  I've seen those at Wally world, but never think about any brand other than Thomas' for years.  Gotta try them, and the Benedict too!  Enjoy.

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Never seen such a thing Travis, but I'd eat that in a heartbeat, Like! RAY




I'm with Ray---Never saw, but I'm ready!!
Looks Awesome!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 7, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Those English muffins are perfection.  Did you use toaster or use a skillet?


Brian, I did a bunch at the same time so I just put them on a cookie sheet then into the oven under the broiler. Makes for fast work when doing several at the same time. Just have to keep an eye on them or they will be charcoal! Lol


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 7, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Everything looks great Travis!  But those English Muffins, wow they look incredible!  I've seen those at Wally world, but never think about any brand other than Thomas' for years.  Gotta try them, and the Benedict too!  Enjoy.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike! Ive used Thomas stuff a lot over the years. But they dont compare to this brand in my opinion. These are light and airy ....lots of air pockets in them. Most that ive baught at the store are dense and heavy. Try them out you'll like them!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 7, 2020)

Well you can add me to the list.  Never seen or even heard of this before,  but I'd eat a plate full in a heartbeat.  Nice job.
Gary


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 7, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm with Ray---Never saw, but I'm ready!!
> Looks Awesome!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


 Thanks Bear! My mom would make this style eggs when we were kids and put it on toast. I loved it back then. I just decided I would try "benedict style" .  I cant say ive ever seen it done that way before but it sure was tasty!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 7, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Well you can add me to the list.  Never seen or even heard of this before,  but I'd eat a plate full in a heartbeat.  Nice job.
> Gary


Thanks Gary ! We are planing to have this again. It really turned out great!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 8, 2020)

Travis, add me to the list of never seen but will give it a try!

Nice job.

Big LIKE!

Congrats on the ride also, well deserved.

John


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 8, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Travis, add me to the list of never seen but will give it a try!
> 
> Nice job.
> 
> ...


Thanks John !


----------



## zwiller (Jun 8, 2020)

Never heard of it either before but sure looks great!  LIKE and congrats on the ride.   Have you done any curing yet?  I cannot recall.  If not, you should try it as it really is worth it especially for stuff like this.  My first time: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/canadian-bacon-for-easter-brunch.274129/


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 8, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Never heard of it either before but sure looks great!  LIKE and congrats on the ride.   Have you done any curing yet?  I cannot recall.  If not, you should try it as it really is worth it especially for stuff like this.  My first time: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/canadian-bacon-for-easter-brunch.274129/


Thanks! Yes ive cured a bunch of stuff but I have been slacking and don't have any back bacon at the moment. Looks like yours turned out real nice!


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jun 8, 2020)

I’m going to have to try that.  Thanks for sharing.  
I might add some lemon juice to it, the girlfriend loved eggs Benedict.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 8, 2020)

CFLJOHN512 said:


> I’m going to have to try that.  Thanks for sharing.
> I might add some lemon juice to it, the girlfriend loved eggs Benedict.


I thought about just using a little lemon pepper when seasoning it. But the green onion on top was a good choice.  Enjoy!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 8, 2020)

Congratulations on the carousel ride.

Interesting.
A fusion of eggs benedict, deviled eggs, and egg salad.

My process is separating the raw egg whites and yolks.
Yolks go for hollandaise sauce.  Whites go for poaching.
No roux required.

No offense Sam, but 

 daveomak
 has the best smoke cure process for loin bacon that i have used in many rounds.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2020)

_FOOD FIGHT!!_


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 9, 2020)

daveomak said:


> FOOD FIGHT!!



Count me in!! Nothing like a good food tossing session as long as I don't have to clean p the mess  

Robert


----------



## xray (Jun 9, 2020)

Great looking breakfast Travis. Add me to the list of people who’ve never heard of it. I don’t think I’ve ever had Hollandaise sauce.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 9, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Congratulations on the carousel ride.
> 
> Interesting.
> A fusion of eggs benedict, deviled eggs, and egg salad.
> ...


Thanks! And yes ive seen Dave's back bacon and its some of the best ive seen. I need to try his way on the next round.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 9, 2020)

xray said:


> Great looking breakfast Travis. Add me to the list of people who’ve never heard of it. I don’t think I’ve ever had Hollandaise sauce.


Thanks! If you ever get a chance to try it out I think you'll like it. It's a nice change of pace for breakfast.


----------



## zwiller (Jun 9, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks! Yes ive cured a bunch of stuff but I have been slacking and don't have any back bacon at the moment. Looks like yours turned out real nice!


Cool.  I just don't recall seeing any threads.  That turned out pretty good but I do mine like Dave's now and agree it's killer, so sorry, no food fight.    https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/german-style-cured-loin.295767/ 

WRT hollandaise/benedict.  Not sure how or why but was raised on the stuff.  Usually for a special occasions/holiday or breakfast for dinner, but we make it often and love the stuff.  Over the years I picked up things to make it easy to prepare since it is quite an ordeal from scratch: use a microwave egg poacher and packaged sauce.  Prep is a snap and likely better than scratch.  Knorr's from the store works but prefer Minor/Nestle (GFS) is probably better than most people could make unless trained.  Give it a good shot of hot sauce.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 9, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks! And yes ive seen Dave's back bacon and its some of the best ive seen. I need to try his way on the next round.


Do it!
My last 3 loins were done Dave's way.  Here's my thread from earlier this year when I duplicated my results Loin Bacon Butta
People that supply our eggs really appreciated the bacon.


----------



## gary s (Jun 9, 2020)

Looks Great   Never had em like that, But I love Eggs Benedict

Gary


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 9, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Do it!
> My last 3 loins were done Dave's way.  Here's my thread from earlier this year when I duplicated my results Loin Bacon Butta
> People that supply our eggs really appreciated the bacon.


I'll deffinatly do his method next go around!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 9, 2020)

gary s said:


> Looks Great   Never had em like that, But I love Eggs Benedict
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary ! Its not really eggs benedict ....kind of like egg gravy? Its basicly a white sauce with the eggs in it. But one thing is gor sure. Its good stuff!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 27, 2021)

Time to get this to the top of the list.


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 28, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Time to get this to the top of the list.


I also need to revisit this one! My boys love it!


----------

